# Fantail Loft!



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

We have finally finished the fantail loft here are some pictures.....



























The water and food will be on the floor and the nest bowls will be to-


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never quite seen a loft like this, pretty cool.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is very nice and bright.

As long as it is weather/wind/rain/predator proofed, provides air circulation and allows the birds some shade it should be fine. Any openings larger then 1/4 inch should be covered.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I love it! Does the smoked color cut down on solar gain?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I used the same kind of material on my YB roof, it was getting like a greenhouse inside. I hope you weather is very different from mine. looks very nice!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, we have nice weather and it is very well protected from everything its also not pinned down to the ground so you can move it around but at the same time it stays in its spot today I will be moving my birds in there and hope they will like it.


----------

